# First Buck



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My youngest daughter scored on her first buck. She wanted to go so bad that she toughened up and shot my muzzy so we could go out this week. We had a great time chasing around some little buckies and when the right shot presented itself she operated like a pro. This was one of the highlight hunts of my lifetime as this is my daughter who has never really shown interest in hunting. We shared some great times on the mountain as we retrieved her buck and I will always cherish the excitement, the conversation, and the memories that we made together.------SS


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

And a DANDY first buck at that! Congrats to her!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats! There is nothing better than helping kids achieve their first big game animals. Way to go.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I"ll second that - great first buck!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Great job to little miss SpringvilleShooter!!! Nice buck. And you too Dad. I bet she'll remember this all her life.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great forkie! good job man, hope shes hooked now!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats to your daughter SS!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Buck, Congrats.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats! Gotta love the memories


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> My youngest daughter scored on her first buck. She wanted to go so bad that she toughened up and shot my muzzy so we could go out this week. We had a great time chasing around some little buckies and when the right shot presented itself she operated like a pro. This was one of the highlight hunts of my lifetime as this is my daughter who has never really shown interest in hunting. We shared some great times on the mountain as we retrieved her buck and I will always cherish the excitement, the conversation, and the memories that we made together.------SS


Congratulations!!! Way to go team Dad and Daughter!! I'm an old dude now but I can still remember my first buck that I shot with my Dad by my side. I remember the excitement, the conversation, the teaching moments he capitalized on, all while we were together that day. I have kids of my own now and there is nothing I would rather do than hunt with my kids and share similar moments with them. Super happy for you and your daughter!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great Buck! Looks like she made a well placed shot to boot.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats not shabby at all - Congrats


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys! I shared them with her today and she was beaming. 

Fowlmouth-She did make a perfect shot at 40 yards. She really suprised me with how quickly she acquired her sight picture and executed the shot. Our family shoots a bunch and I think that she benefitted greatly from that. 

For all you ballistic junkies out there, we recovered the 45 cal 250 grain SST from the offside shoulder. It mushroomed to .68" and weighed 185 grains. -----SS


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats to both! I remember my daughter's first deer, way cool experience. Remember it like yesterday.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your success. My cousin's son turned 12 on Friday and killed a small 4 point on Sunday.
That's what you call jumping right into it.
Congrats again.


----------

